# A Jinxed Ride



## taximan (13 Jul 2013)

*A Jinxed ride*​​07/11/2013​0 Comments​ 





​Mal on the Hawsker Intake Lane​ 
_Route Ruswarp, Stainsacre via Old Railway, RHB, Beacon Hill._
_Distance 17.9_​_Difficulty Easy to Moderate_​_Weather Warm & Sunny_​_Company Mal_​​​​​It's strange how occasionally one certain ride seems to carry a jinx. Today's ride was one of those. The jinx started for me about 3 years ago when I was walking the route, I felt something hit my leg when not too far from where Mal (in the photo) is shown. A few minutes later I noticed some discomfort and it was then I came to the conclusion that I had been bitten by an Adder and had to put up with an uncomfortable few days. on another occasion I had a visit from the puncture fairy and had to spend an hour trying to repair it with patches that simply would not stick in the freezing rain showers that were driving in off the North Sea.​The last time I took this route I was with Mal and I am happy to say that I had no problems at all on this occasion, however, one of Mal's pedals fell to pieces and we finished the ride with it held together with cable ties. Yesterday, we were within a few yards of the end of the off road section when all of a sudden by bike, with a horrible crunching noise, ground to a sudden stop. When I looked, my dérailleur had been completely destroyed by a handful of grass which had caught in the mech. Even the chain was twisted. to get home I had to remove all the damaged parts and play scooters back to Whitby, which fortunately was almost all downhill from where we we were. Other than that we had a great day out.​


----------



## Saluki (13 Jul 2013)

I am not sure that I would ride that route if its jinxed  Glad you had a nice day though, despite having to scoot back home.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jul 2013)

A bit spooky: somebody or something does not want intruders


----------



## taximan (14 Jul 2013)

I never thought of that


----------

